# Pink nose skin problems



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I noticed the other day that the area right before the hair on Daisy's nose was a bit red. The next day, it was redder. It seemed like an abrasion, but I figured it would be hard for her to get an abrasion there and it wouldn't be worsening. This morning, I thought it looked better. But I just looked at it and it looks worse. There is what appears to be gray dried on dirt (not sure if it is) and then a small red mark. It looks like the skin was rubbed off or something. Like a blister that was popped. Her nose is pink, so naturally I am worried about skin cancer. All of the pictures of nose conditions look worse than hers looks. Any ideas? If it looks worse, or even the same, she will be at the vet Monday.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This sounds very like something Tilly-cat had before Christmas. Like you, I got very anxious about skin cancer and other scary stuff. The vet said it was almost certainly a bacterial infection, but did a culture for ringworm just in case. He gave her a long lasting AB jab, and it cleared up in no time.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Could she actually be rubbing her nose on her crate or something? I have a dog that will do that and his nose gets little abrasions from doing that. 

Being her nose is pink, maybe she has a little sunburn? 

Watch it closely, taking pictures if needed to document for her vet. Also, for grins and giggles, look at pictures of dogs with lupus. I had one like that years ago. I thought she had a sunburn, she actuakky had lupus (she was a dark nosed sheltie, though)


----------

